# Tchaikovsky in Italy



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay, I've known Cappricio Italienne since I was eight or nine (my sister brought home the old Dorati/Minneapolis recording with an 1812 Overture on the other side featuring real cannons and the Yale bell tower).

I've liked the work (within reason) ever since, but it has never (to me) sounded particularly Italianate. Nor, for that matter, has his sextet "Souvenir de Florence." Am I the only one who fails to hear Italy in these works?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

you aren´t alone  the same it sounds to me. I think the only more or less Italian like piece is in his Children´s album Neapolitan song as he used a folklore Italian theme for this song


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

About as Italian as pizza made in Brooklyn.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It all depends, on how one knows Italy and not thinking like a headless chicken.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Tchaikovsky likely did little else in Italy than check out the local rent boys, so his experience of the place might have been different from that of the average tourist (or Italian, for that matter).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Tchaikovsky likely did little else in Italy than check out the local rent boys, so his experience of the place might have been different from that of the average tourist (or Italian, for that matter).


If that's the case it surely should sounds more Italian. :lol:


----------

